# Warty Frogfish Antennarius Maculatus



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm looking into purchasing a Warty Frogfish (Antennarius Maculatus) however I need to know a few things. Now I know that they're reef safe to a degree. However I was wondering if this extends to Anemones? As I have a florida pink tipped in my tank and that's all. I need something to look at lol and I've always wanted one of these little bugger but never had a tank to give one to. Now I do...

So my first question is Anemones compatible? 

Second question, how much do these guys go for (big or small)?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Seriously? Nobody can even give me a guess?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pricewise, usually I see them in stores anywhere from $60-120 for 2"-5" specimens. SUM someitmes gets pretty small little buggers that look really cool. Wouldn't mind setting up a species tank for one of them...


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you ameekplec. At least I got a general idea on pricing now. I know I should have a protein skimmer with these guys, but is it really required? I mean it's not like it'll kill my tank to add one and I do have the spare sitting in my parents basement lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It probably wouldn't hurt to use one if you have one available - I imagine with their protein rich diets, they can be quite the poopers.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So any idea on anemone compatibility? I don't think it should be an issue, at least I hope not.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

This is my best guess/opinion.....

It should be fine with an anemone. I can't imagine that it would eat it or irritate an anemone. However; depending on the species I can't say the same for the reverse. Bubbletips, Magnifica/Ritteri, Long Tentacle and Sebae have 'lower' stinging capabilities; but Carpets in general - Haddoni, Tapem, Gigantea are very sticky and high stinging potential.

Frogfish, Leafish, Anglerfish are speedy in terms of feeding/eating prey but appear a little slower and cumbersome 'walking' around. If it were to accidentally walk into a Carpet - that would be bad news. Both would pollute your tank.....fast.

I agree that a skimmer would be a good idea.

Also; take into consideration that any fish that can fit in its mouth...won't be safe. It's fair game.

They are really cool though. I've seen them at SUM, NAFB, R2O, and even Big Al's recently. Perhaps not the exact species; but they are available and most LFS can get them for you. I've seen them on their lists.

Enjoy the links below.....

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/01/03/true-facts-angler-fish/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That video is hilarious


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Sweet. It's a Florida Pink Tipped Anemone, so I think it should be fine as it's wedged towards the top of the tank.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

_Antennarius_ species can eat tankmates their own size. . . beware!


----------

